# Opinions Please



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm thinking about getting one of those lasermax lasers that are inside the recoil spring guide. Anybody have any opinions or experience with these?
Is this just a toy or "gun jewelry" ?

I should mention that it's a guide rod type laser not the under the rail style.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holster fit can be an issue due to the added lever, personally the only laser product I would consider would be the Crimson Trace grips.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

I had one on my Glock 36 that was supposed to work off the slide release buttons. Basically just a lasered recoil rod. Never functioned as advertised. Returned for full refund. Good company but CT is the way to go IMO.


----------

